# Gobstoppers



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My name is Ron from Bradenton FL and I just started shooting slingshots again after 40 years. I have a really small backyard and close

neighbors so I started using Gobstoppers for ammo. I have a 6 foot tall brick wall that runs along the length of the back line of

my property. I switched from 1/2 inch glass marbles to prevent richocets. My question is: how accurate are Gobstoppers compared to

the marbles?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Marbles are far more accurate especially for distance. 5/8 inch are better than 1/2 inch. Make a catch box and the richochet problem is history and you can reuse the ammo. At the very least you can hang a blanket for now.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

build large catchbox and try it out, you won't have problems with ricochets that way.

I'd guess for short distances they are both accurate, but with both being very light, they won't be on long distances.

EDIT: damn to slow


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Gobstoppers are awesome for plinking with light bandsets in places where you arent using a catchbox...

For me they lose accuracy after about 40 ft, and they start to "curveball" when using heavier bands (higher speeds).


----------



## RNMike (Jan 13, 2013)

Stop wasting all those Gobstoppers! I love me some fat kid food!


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Other relevant info for the SS *Gobstopper*® ammo aficionado B) ....

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17224-safe-ammo-sale-walgreens/


----------

